# Reducing Tee



## zed (28 Nov 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get a reducring tee like the one in the pic, with the main section to take a 25mm tube on either end, and the off-shoot to take a standard co2 line?







Thanks


----------



## Themuleous (29 Nov 2008)

My local Maidenhead Aquatics sell reducers for pond equipment, you just cut off what you don't need.

BTW where did you get that photo from?  That looks like the perfect in-line co2 injector!!!

Sam


----------



## Ed Seeley (29 Nov 2008)

http://www.dtpetsupplies.com/catalog/Fi ... m-to-4-mm/

I'm sure you may be able to find it from an Aqua-medic supplier in the UK too if you ask them!


----------



## Themuleous (29 Nov 2008)

Bargain! why didn't I know about these before! (he goes off to hatch a plan, a plan beyond human comprehension, a plan so devious, twisted and strange, that he may not come back alive...)

Sam


----------



## Themuleous (29 Nov 2008)

Shipping is $30 from that guy to the UK!!!


----------



## Themuleous (29 Nov 2008)

Zed - Bingo 

http://www.ta-aquaculture.co.uk/Water_recirculation.htm

Im gonna order a 16mm one.

Sam


----------



## Ed Seeley (29 Nov 2008)

Well done Sam.  I knew I'd seen them somewhere over here.   Tim has a load of useful little gizmos you can't get easily elsewhere and his Red Granular food is the best dried food I've ever used!  Everything eats it; even stuff that is only supposed to eat live or frozen food.


----------



## zed (29 Nov 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Zed - Bingo  http://www.ta-aquaculture.co.uk/Water_recirculation.htm Im gonna order a 16mm one. Sam



Yes, that's the place and cheap as chips. But he doesn't do the 25mm one for my fluval fx5 pipe work. None of the pond stuff I've seen will reduce to a 6mm hose.


----------



## Ed Seeley (29 Nov 2008)

If you cant get one then another option is to get a 25mm straight connector and then add your own 4mm join by drilling a small hole and adding one of these 4mm Airline valves.  Seal it with some araldite to make sure it doesn't leak.


----------



## zed (29 Nov 2008)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> If you cant get one then another option is to get a 25mm straight connector and then add your own 4mm join by drilling a small hole and adding one of these 4mm Airline valves. Seal it with some araldite to make sure it doesn't leak.



Ed - now that's a plan! popped over to teesside koi and picked a up straight connector, and already have a threaded airline connector. 

Thanks


----------



## Ed Seeley (29 Nov 2008)

No worries; glad I could help.


----------

